# Props to SuperATV



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Bought a flip up windshield from them a couple month back for my Polaris Ranger. The lower section appeared to have an issue with either the brackets or the windshield, because I had to flex the windshield quite a bit to get it to mate up with the brackets during installation. This past weekend it finally cracked on me from being in a bind. I contacted SuperATV this morning and they requested some pics. I thought I was going to get the run around and get told I didn't install it correctly, blah, blah, blah. After about 10 minutes of sending the pics, I got a reply stating they were sending me the lower windshield section and all new mounting hardware. Finally someone with great customer service!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Package arrived today (holy hell that was fast). Got everything installed and it fits great now. I will definitely buy from this complete any again in the future. In my experience, they really stand behind their products.


----------

